# DreamChi Coat



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my first attempt on a coat! i been wantin to do this for a while now :] finally got the time. let me know what you guys think! ^^

it reminded me of a Kimono! haha








side








coat









:mirrorwave:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I love it,well done


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh that is so so cuteA


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

its VERY cute..... I like the 'no sleeves'... Kody and his short legs always has problems with his legs coming out of a coat/sweater if they have sleeves...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Really cute! What kind of fabric?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Really cute! What kind of fabric?


Thanks! Just fleece for now with some binding 

Thanks guys!!! Appreciate the feedback


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Coat*

Wow thats really nice

And what a gorgeous model:daisy:



x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TobyChi said:


> Wow thats really nice
> 
> And what a gorgeous model:daisy:
> 
> ...


Lol thanks! Hehe my KC ^.^ ill have to make one for dex too, he really wanted this one but didnt fit,lmao!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

That looks great Pidge!! You are just too talented!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the pattern on the fabric. KC is a beautiful model for sure. I just love her coloring.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Lula and jayda! Chis make such great models dont they ^.^


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Really adorable, Pidge! I love pink and black together and I really like the quilted look. I did good, girl.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> Really adorable, Pidge! I love pink and black together and I really like the quilted look. I did good, girl.


Thanks Tina! ^.^ yes I love pink and black too hehe


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*coat*



pigeonsheep said:


> Lol thanks! Hehe my KC ^.^ ill have to make one for dex too, he really wanted this one but didnt fit,lmao!



Aww yeah I'd love to see Dexter in one too



x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hehe ill have to make the chest bigger hehe! Can't wait to find a scrap fab in the fabric room


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Good job! It's adorable. I just love making little clothers for my Mickey.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

zellko said:


> Good job! It's adorable. I just love making little clothers for my Mickey.


thanks a bunch!  yesss its so much fun!


----------

